# Small stripe.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Had this strip hit the short corner and spook but about 20 seconds later the shotgun went off. Bullet with blue/white outer and purple/grey under skirt. Had 4 other likes to clear and the group wasn't experienced so by the time I got it cleared and th angler strapped it it had taken quite a bit of line. Took about 25 mins for him to get it to the boat.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The day's haul.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice haul.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good box...and a dern awesome pic fer my foot thread!!! Did ya'll try to get everyone's feet in the pic?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I did not but I've got two groups this weekend and I'll do my best


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Do little feet make it into the thread?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

.....


----------

